# found new "guy" in the tank



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Please help to identify

Looked on the web but can not find anything identical. I has miltiple rings which connect with the tiny spine. it is Black in the middle of the image. It sits in LR and retracts when you reach it



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

can somebody help to identify?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Hard to see from the pic, but is it a Christmas tree worm?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes. It looks like this one. Thanks K. 
going to search on this one

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

